# Buying Mac Online



## billy_cakes (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I know that I am always looking for new online spots to purchase my mac from (silly australian prices) and I was thinking maybe we could have a thread with everyones favourite sites and any comments about postage costs/times and anything else we care to mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All things mac/palettes/shadow pans/other brands
ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics

Old mac collections
Cyber Emporium

Pressed pigments
http://www.makeuplover.com

Ocassional fullsized items/pigment and powder samples
MAC Pigment Samples

Palletes/brushes/pigment samples
http://shopcraze.com/PageHome.aspx

Hope it helps some other cash concious aussies


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 22, 2009)

These two ladies are fabulous ~ I buy from them all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super fast shipping, great prices and they ar eboth members here as well!!

Cocktail Cosmetics

Love Make Up



More great gals to buy from ~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Halocaustic Hair - pigment samples

Bridgettes Boutique - got some cheap dazzleglass from this lady!



I had a look at the pressed pigments site - I press all my own pigments and those pans look _really_ shallow for 3/4 tsp of pigment.....


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Well I know that I am always looking for new online spots to purchase my mac from (silly australian prices) and I was thinking maybe we could have a thread with everyones favourite sites and any comments about postage costs/times and anything else we care to mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All things mac/palettes/shadow pans/other brands
ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics

Old mac collections
Cyber Emporium

Pressed pigments
Makeup Lover Home Page

Ocassional fullsized items/pigment and powder samples
MAC Pigment Samples

Palletes/brushes/pigment samples
http://shopcraze.com/PageHome.aspx

Hope it helps some other cash concious aussies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow i'd love to get eyeshadow refills from acw...but is it totally authentic?....


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_wow i'd love to get eyeshadow refills from acw...but is it totally authentic?...._

 

I bought Crystal Rose lipglass from there recently and it was the real deal. There is a thread about it somewhere where a girl here vouches for the other girl who runs the site. Seems like a legit operation


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I bought Crystal Rose lipglass from there recently and it was the real deal. There is a thread about it somewhere where a girl here vouches for the other girl who runs the site. Seems like a legit operation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
are u still up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there is so much stuff i could buy of acw...i wonder why its cheap.whats the shipping like ?


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 22, 2009)

thank you for all the info guys ^^

is it worth getting the pressed pigment for $8? hmm..


----------



## Catgut (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting those sites


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 22, 2009)

oh my ACW! I want so much, its comparable to US prices but cheaper cause its in our dollar.
this is bad.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 22, 2009)

ahhhh la mer for $92?


----------



## Brie (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_oh my ACW! I want so much, its comparable to US prices but cheaper cause its in our dollar.
this is bad._

 
huh is it, i thought it was listed as US $$ ?? I'm so confused lol


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 22, 2009)

ahh silly me I assumed it was an australian site.
still its cheap but I wont be going quite as crazy as I thought.


----------



## Brie (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah
I've been eying that site for a while now. I got so excited when you said AUS$$. LOL


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_thank you for all the info guys ^^

is it worth getting the pressed pigment for $8? hmm.._

 
I wouldnt.... like I said I press my own and 3/4 tsp is actually quite a lot of pigment!!! When you consider there are only around 3tsp in a full jar 3/4 tsp is *almost* 1/3 of an entire jar - you see those pans are pretty shallow for that much pigment.....I would think by comparion to my own theres prob around 1/2 tsp or less in some of those pans.

Heres a link to anyone interested in doing it themselves - super easy!!

mac_cosmetics: May I Introduce To You... 

You can get good priced pans from Cocktail Cosmetics


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_are u still up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there is so much stuff i could buy of acw...i wonder why its cheap.whats the shipping like ?_

 

They ship first class international (up to 1lb), priority and express. My gloss was shipped first class and cost $7.75 and it was here in like 3 days. Really really quick! I'm thinking of getting a few more things next pay


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

ACW does indeed look good. I am eyeing off an eyeliner and a fluidline


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd rec Smart Poppy! I've bought a few things from there and have no complaints SmartPoppy Discount Cosmetics, Cheap Makeup


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 23, 2009)

My experience with ACW was great. I paid $25 to ship 4 things and got them within a week.
Smartpoppy and cyberemporium are good too.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 23, 2009)

Cyber Emporium is great and its Australian so thats a plus but I really think im gonna be putting in a HUGE order when my rudd money comes at ACW!


----------



## jrm (Mar 29, 2009)

so ACW is definitely legit?

I was talking to MrsMay about it the other day after ordering something there, and she mentioned some places doing fake HK stuff, and I started freakin' out ... 

Had so many bad past experiences with online sites and counterfeits


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 29, 2009)

Cyber Emporium's page now says the Nars products are coming soon!! OMG so excited >_< I need more Nars Blush in my life.

I found this place yesterday:

Fresh Fragrances & Cosmetics| discount cosmetics discount perfume cheap make up skin care beauty

Seems legit. They have heaps of brands and only a small selection of MAC. I ordered some hair care products as they have a good range.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

FRESH is a jerk of a place.... I recently had an issue with that site - they had Dazzleglasses there for $38AU - which I dont care about, what I DO care about is the totally INFLATED retail price - you see they had the dazzleglass listed at a *RRP of $46AU* - which as we all know is _complete CRAP_. This was for STANDARD dazzleglass, not HKK etc etc I asked them about it - they practically called me a liar and said that RRP of $46AU was CORRECT and they werent going to change it. Its pretty obvious WHY they inflated the price, their own dazzleglass was more expensive that stardard AU retail and they wanted to justify that - which is deceptive. I REFUSE to purchase anything from this company ever after that.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow that's almost unbelievable. They should ring MAC and ask for the price ahaha.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Cyber Emporium's page now says the Nars products are coming soon!! OMG so excited >_< I need more Nars Blush in my life.
_

 
Yep, I actually emailed CE the other day to ask if they knew when they were going to get some more MAC stock in (I have a gift voucher to use) and this was the response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (it was a fast response too - very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

_Hi Jenny,

We are hoping to get some more MAC collections in the near future although at this stage I'm unable to give you an eta, sorry.
We do have some NARS coming in with an eta in the next couple of weeks.

Sorry I couldn't of been of more help to you and please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.

Kind Regards,
Gail_


----------



## elainous (Apr 15, 2009)

ACW is my new favourite, 
i just got an order today, i got 3 brushes, a pp not available here, a lippie and a lipglass as well as kiehls lipbalm which was 4USD! im super happy, and postage was reasonable.
Although i asked for express/insurance option, and it only cost 35UAD, which seemed really cheap, it turned out she insured it for only 11USD, so if it went missing, i would have 11 dollars instead of the 190 the whole thing cost me. hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone else notice this?


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

If that had gone missing I would have demanded she pay the $179 difference from what she SHOULD have insured it for.

I've been eyeing off ACW and will probably purchase soon I'm just reluctant with pigment samples cos it would be so easy to send fake stuff out. I'd probably only get those from Makeup Geek but other stuff I'd get off there.


----------



## melmaha (Apr 18, 2009)

I get a bit anxious buying from some sites in regard to authenticity and freshness, so I order mine straight from the Nordstrom site since they take international credit card (my sister lives in Texas so I get things sent to her then she ships back to me).

Before she moved to the US, I used parcel forwarding services and found them very economical if I placed an order with a group of friends.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm always buying form ACW now... I'm addicted and they update there products quite frequent, though i missed out on the MAC wipes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have 3 brushes currently in the mail.


----------



## piink_liily (May 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting those!

Placed an order with CE last night, they are super helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I chose the wrong colour and she changed my order for me straight away (silly me).


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

Yah the lady I spoke to at CE was REALLY nice!


----------



## Boneshaker (May 18, 2009)

Great thread! I will definitely need to check out these websites. I hate how everything always costs so much over here.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 2, 2009)

I pretty much live at ACW!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jun 2, 2009)

Great thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the links everyone!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

Just bought some stuff off ACW

I got Politely Pink and High Tea lippies, and Little VI lustreglass.. for $37.97 US plus $9.50 shipping. 

Excited!


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the websites!!

I buy off the obvious official mac website, ebay and strawberrynet.com who have some mac stuff and free postage.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 23, 2009)

Ugh I shouldn't have let myself be introduced to ACW, I am really a danger to myself + my budget. Now I'm really tempted to get some bits and pieces including a Heatherette e/s palette and erase paste from Benefit. Sadly, I also have a parcel forwarding address which makes me doubly dangerous shopping online haha...I smell a Sephora order coming on.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh that would be dangerous. I just got a parcel today from ACW yay. I now need more pro eyeshadow palettes, I normally buy them here though... I sense a MAC pro trip coming up lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizzymcfizzy* 

 
_thanks for the websites!!

I buy off the obvious official mac website, ebay and strawberrynet.com who have some mac stuff and free postage._

 
Just be careful with pigments and eyeshadows on strawberrynet as they had some fakes a while back...


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

oh thanks for that I didn't know


----------



## InTheFade (Jun 29, 2009)

I just got my order from acw. It took less than 2 weeks to arrive even with the cheapest shipping option.

As far as I can tell the stuff I got is real and the wait for postage was certainly worth saving the money.

 But now I'm trying not to order off Welcome to Rock The Catwalk | Authentic Discount Cosmetics | MAC, Estee Lauder, Lancome + more! because they have other eyeshadows and things that I haven't seen in stock on acw...

Must resist the urge to buy online!


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 30, 2009)

pffft there is someone on the tradingpost selling "mac concealer" for $9.99 and lists them as honey,beige, etc etc.  not even their proper names or type of pot.  lol.    run away fast!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ ha yeah and there's someone on ebay with 'MAC hello kitty curly mascara and eyeliner set'.. um yeah...


----------



## piink_liily (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^Hahaha! my personal faves on ebay are the '12 Colour Mac Cream Eyeshadow Pallettes', I love how they come with sponge tip applicators lol. I can't believe how many people actually bid on those!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ They deserve to get fakes if they don't do their research


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 1, 2009)

thats not very fair.  what if they are new to MAC and don't know any better?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

I was more referring to the really obvious fakes like those ones for 55 pigments for like $150 and 24 piece brush sets etc for $50 are pretty obvious, espcially the amount of auctions on that are the same and have the same pics. Even when I was brand new to MAC I thought those were suss and did a bit of checking and found out they were fake and it wasn't that hard to find out.

Check out thie 'MAC Fafi' quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least they don't use the words genuine or authentic in the description MACs 4 Colour Shimmer Eyeshadow - Browns - BNIB - eBay, Eye Shadow, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 05-Jul-09 20:30:00 AEST)


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL in that case they should realise its not real MAC!


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 1, 2009)

I should report them for counterfiet products


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know if you can if they don't call their stuff real or authentic? I've never reported someone before because I didn't know how and when I tried it all got too hard!


----------



## Brie (Jul 1, 2009)

lol i love the "MACs"


----------



## InTheFade (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a sad state of affairs when you can only trust a product's legitimacy if the description states it's authentic, isn't it?

I feel that if you're selling something and stating it's X brand, then it should be authentically that brand. Although I'd love to see "Fake MAC Brush Set" on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's the same with other brands like Tiffany & Co or Tokidoki.. Ebay is full of fakes, using crappy pictures of products that are obviously fake to anyone who takes the time to research... But obviously there are a lot of people paying a lot of money for fakes because they don't know any better


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 1, 2009)

I think some people don't care if an item is fake or not. As long as it looks ok, works alright then they don't mind.

I always report when I see fake stuff tho, it's really easy. Just scroll down to the bottom where it says "Report item" then choose counterfeit or copyright/ potential trademark infringements/ other replica or counterfeit items and right a short note about it. Voila!

I don't know if it makes a difference but I feel a little better for doing it


----------



## Brie (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ I do it to


----------



## piink_liily (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah I report the really obvious ones when I see them. By what I've heard from others on Specktra ebay don't do much about it, but it's worth a try!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jul 3, 2009)

Urgh, i just thought i would warn your girls in case u have items waiting from this website

shopallbeauty.com

I ordered fromand had to send them numorous emails asking about my product, i went on tonight to check and there website has closed down and so i made a paypal claim that probably wont do anything. But just thought id give u girls a heads up


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

I just tried to get to it but it'll only show me the cached page from 22/6. Are you certain they've closed down and it's not just an error?

Paypal is usually pretty good with stuff like this, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi ladies

Another Aussie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I posted about a site http://www.macmakeup.com.au/ in the counterfeit forum and it's no longer online (I think?) Site is down for maintenance!


----------



## Blonde_mafia (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melmaha* 

 
_I get a bit anxious buying from some sites in regard to authenticity and freshness, so I order mine straight from the Nordstrom site since they take international credit card (my sister lives in Texas so I get things sent to her then she ships back to me).

Before she moved to the US, I used parcel forwarding services and found them very economical if I placed an order with a group of friends._

 

*Hey there,*
*was wondering what parcel forwarding services u used? as im in need of one and im a newbie *


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 15, 2012)

CE website is not working :s


----------



## lavinialee (Aug 12, 2012)

It is hard to find reasonable priced cosmetics here in aus, and i don't feel comfortable with giving my cc info to companies oversea's.


----------

